# White river Hobbs creek 4wt



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

White river Hobbs creek 4 piece 4wt 7'6" model HC7644 in perfect condition. Cost $90 new I will take $50 or trade for a nice 6-7 wt reel preferably an orvis Clearwater or equivalent Feel free to call or text for pics thanks
Bobby Hendricks
251-978-7954


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

where are you located? sounds like good fun for 50 bucks


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I am in Loxley, Al.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dangit, ever come closer to pensacola?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm heading to MS for the weekend, I can pickup and deliver if y'all can work out a deal. Stuckinthetrees would have to meet me on I-10 at one of the exits sure,icanfish will have to pick up in Pace.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

No worries guys, I go to Pensacola all the time. As well as pace. I can meet in Pensacola tomorrow afternoon if that works for you. I will be on 9 mile road in beaulah. Send me a text or give me a call


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

SOLD!!!! Thanks Josh


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

no prob, slapped a reel on it and caught a goggle eye yesterday evening, fun little rod!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I love my 2-4 wt rods real fun for Bream and ocasional Bass. Fishing for Bream in the full moon of may I caught a 5lber on a 3wt. Fun!


----------

